# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn en steken thv borstkas langs rugzijde

## Heidi66

Hallo
toen ik deze morgen opstond had ik niets. Ik heb een tas koffie gedronken en wat ontbijtgranen gegeten en ben daarna terug gaan slapen (ben fibromyalgiepatiënt) en ben wakker geworden van pijn aan mijn maag en pijn en steken thv mijn borstkas langs rugzijde. Bij het drinken en eten steeds pijnlijke steken. :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervelende klachten en jammer van de late reactie...

Een bezoek aan de huisarts is raadzaam...
Aangezien het steeds pijn doet bij eten en drinken kan het zijn dat er iets mis is in de maag, koffie kan dat wel veroorzaken...
Zijn andere ervaringen mee: 
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ht=pijn+steken
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ht=pijn+steken
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ht=pijn+steken

----------

